# Young Golden Boy - Brampton, Ontario



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Wanted: GOLDEN RETRIVER - Mississauga / Peel Region Free Pets - Kijiji Mississauga / Peel Region Canada.

He is TOO cute. If I had the space I'd scoop him right up.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Aw what a beautiful boy, in my city too! 

Have you contacted the poster with the information for Golden Rescue of Ontario?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I sent them a message, will see if they decide to respond back or not.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

This is all I got back, sent from a Blackberry:

"Thank you for ur advice , I will look into it ."

So, hopefully they actually mean it.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I hope they do contact the rescue. He is a cutie and keeping my fingers crossed for him.


----------

